# Bottle history



## terrymck (Mar 11, 2015)

For the purists among us who want their Pinot Noir and Chardonnay in a Burgundy bottle and their Riesling in a Hock this is an interesting article.


http://www.restaurantbusinessonline.com/archived-content/articles/history-wine-bottle[/URL]


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 11, 2015)

http://www.restaurantbusinessonline.com/archived-content/articles/history-wine-bottle


----------

